# 800 yard data..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I finally made it out to shoot my long range data for a load I finally settled on.

This is 65gr of H1000 
3050 fps average
140gr accubond 

I shot 3 groups at 800 yards and they were all 3.5 inch groups and under!

I think I’ll stick with this load

5 inches low of the bullseye but, I’ll have huskemaw factor that into the new turret..


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

What caliber?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> What caliber?


270WSM 
140 Nosler Accubond 
65gr H1000
3050fps average

A little slow but, I don't care, it's the shot placement that kills, as we all know.
Can't pass up groups like this chasing 100fps


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great shooting!————SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

impressive!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

is it a custom rifle?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

35whelen said:


> is it a custom rifle?


Took a Remington 700 action and barrel 
And put in on a bell&carlson stock
Put a Timney flat blade trigger on it set at 1.5 lbs, bedding job and a crown job with tally rings and a 5x20 huskemaw blue diamond.

I guess it would be a stock gun with some aftermarket parts and some gun smithing done to it...


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

So..yes it’s a custom rifle.

Great shooting!


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

> 270WSM
> 140 Nosler Accubond
> 65gr H1000
> 3050fps average
> ...


got that one dialed in !!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! 

How's the velocity spread on them?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Longgun said:


> Nice!
> 
> How's the velocity spread on them?


About 15-20fps variants.. not terrible I think.. I'd have to go look at my chart

I couldn't pass on it, I shot 4 groups like this back to back at 800.
I would shoot a set of 3, then let the barrel cool down until I could no longer feel warmth and then I would shoot again.

I did that with 4 groups and all of them were identical to these two pictures..


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. That isn't bad at all, id be VERY happy with that too.


----------

